
List of coronavirus treatments now being tested in clinical trials - notadog
https://www.businessinsider.com/list-coronavirus-treatments-tested-in-clinical-trials-2020-4
======
notadog
You can view the article without the paywall at
[https://outline.com/aN5cXU](https://outline.com/aN5cXU)

------
notadog
Since there is a paywall, here are the listed treatments:

* Remdesivir

* Hydroxychloroquine

* Azithromycin

* Kevzara

* Actemra

* Convalescent plasma

* Jakafi

* Avigan

* Galidesivir

* Remestemcel-L

* Tradipitant

* Selinexor

* Kineret

* Losartan

